

Despite complaints of spamming, Path stands by its app's invitation process - minimaxir
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57582167-93/despite-complaints-of-spamming-path-stands-by-its-apps-invitation-process/

======
minimaxir
Submitting this article since Nate Johnson (President of Marketing at Path)
made some...interesting quotes to CNET.

 _"This is the No. 1 piece of feedback we get from users," he said. "That's
why we have this in the new-user flow."_

So that whole 100 friends thing didn't work out?

